# blew something?



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i was pushing 125 on the highways lol in my ga16det i thought it stoped at 109? well anyways when i was slowing down i pushed in on the clutch and the car died and my dumbass let out off it and it started back up going like 90 and i felt vibration and heard my belt squeeking cause there was damn antifreeze everywhere and when i got out my breaks were freakin red lol and was antifrezze all over the engine so i hope it was just the head gasket that blew but i dont know ?


----------

